# Diablo 1



## Genetixx (12. Juli 2008)

Also ich weiss das gehört nicht zu Diablo 3 hab aber nichts besseres gefunden. Also meine Frage ist vollgende : Kann man Diablo 1 irgendwie auf Deutsch zocken?


----------



## Gulwar (12. Juli 2008)

D1 gabs nur auf englisch.


----------



## Zatrisha (12. Juli 2008)

... und das ist auch gut so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     /close


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (12. Juli 2008)

es gibt eine PlayStation 1 Version, die war auf Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skulld3mon (12. Juli 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> ... und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 wieso soll das gut sein?^^


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Juli 2008)

Skulld3mon schrieb:


> wieso soll das gut sein?^^



Weil Teil 2 durch die deutsche Übersetzung stellenweise arg gelitten hat. Vor allem die bunt zusammengewürfelten Random-Boss und Itemnamen wirkten teilweise etwas sehr skurril. Das lag zwar nicht NUR an der Übersetzung sondern auch an den im Original verwendeten englischen Begriffen ("Treehead Woodfist" ist auch nicht so VIEL besser als "Baumkopf Holzfaust", aber immerhin ETWAS), aber die wörtliche Übersetzung hat es stellenweise noch etwas verschlimmert.

Und das bisschen Englisch das Diablo 1 enthält, das traue ich auch einem 5./6.-Klässler zu. Zumindest hatte ich damals keine Probleme, als ich das Spiel das erste Mal gespielt hab.


----------



## Zatrisha (13. Juli 2008)

/signed

manche sachen bleiben einem eben auf englisch viel schöner in erinnerung (halls of the blind) -
und außerdem wären sonst die ganzen "stay-awhile-and-listen"-songs unlustig.

baumkopf holzfaust ist natürlich die krönung *g*


----------



## Genetixx (13. Juli 2008)

Hmm kk. Lol Diablo 1 für PS1? Geil :>

Edith: Ahja /close


----------



## Sichel_1983 (13. Juli 2008)

" aaahhh fresh meat " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikman (7. August 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> " aaahhh fresh meat "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Allso ich hab ma wo gelesen das es D1 auf deutsch für Pc gibt und wen es jemand weis wo kann er es bitte meldenden ich würde das Game gern mal auf deutsch Aufm Pc zoken.


----------



## Yiraja (7. August 2008)

also ich hab diablo 1 noch live miterlebt und ich muss sagen wenn ich an die zeit zurück denke ... ^^


----------



## Hamstafutter (7. August 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> also ich hab diablo 1 noch live miterlebt und ich muss sagen wenn ich an die zeit zurück denke ... ^^




Jaja.. Diablo 1 für die Playstation.. Da habe ich meinem Vater noch als kleines Kind mit großen Augen zugesehen wie er Diablo auf der Letzten Ebene in diesem Raum besiegt hatte der von Blut überschüttet war.. Herrlich. Aber nun bin ich Diablo 2 Zocker und er meinte immer das er Diablo 2 NIE anfassen wird. Warum nur?


----------



## LeetQotsa (8. August 2008)

Spielts lieber auf Englisch, dann bleiben euch Namen wie " Pustel der Schlitzer" erspart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monasaxx (8. August 2008)

man man man...geht es euch nur um die namen?
Es kommt doch aufs spiel an.ich guck doch sowieso nie wie der mob heisst.hauptsache er liegt schnell.


----------



## Nikman (8. August 2008)

Ich hab es jets gefunden D1 für Pc auf Deutsch für 89 cent auf Amazon .Toll oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sgt.Kenny (8. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Weil Teil 2 durch die deutsche Übersetzung stellenweise arg gelitten hat. Vor allem die bunt zusammengewürfelten Random-Boss und Itemnamen wirkten teilweise etwas sehr skurril. Das lag zwar nicht NUR an der Übersetzung sondern auch an den im Original verwendeten englischen Begriffen ("Treehead Woodfist" ist auch nicht so VIEL besser als "Baumkopf Holzfaust", aber immerhin ETWAS), aber die wörtliche Übersetzung hat es stellenweise noch etwas verschlimmert.




Ach da kennen wir auch noch andere Spiele von Bliz. *räusper WoW räusper*


----------



## Vatenkeist (8. August 2008)

das schlimmste an d1 war das man nicht rennen konnte sondern nur gemtlich durch die lande zog - ausser im inofiziellen add on wo der monk mt drin war ^^
trotzdem geiles spiel was ich seinerzeit auf nem p1 100 system gezockt hab - und das mit begeisterung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. August 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> das schlimmste an d1 war das man nicht rennen konnte sondern nur gemtlich durch die lande zog - ausser im inofiziellen add on wo der monk mt drin war ^^
> trotzdem geiles spiel was ich seinerzeit auf nem p1 100 system gezockt hab - und das mit begeisterung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bitte bitte, errinere mich nicht an meinen Pentium mit 100 Mhz, Jedesmal wenn ich Diablo höre, springt für kurze zeit das Bild meines Kriegers in meinem Kopf herum,

als ich es nach langen spielen endlich geschafft hatte bis hinunter, bis zu Diablo zu gelangen, mein erster Kampf gegen ihn, ich muss sagen ich hab mich nicht sehr heroisch angestellt und lag dementsprechend schnell im Dreck, naja es war schon spät und ich dachte mir Morgen schlägst du dich nochmal durch den Trash und dann kann der Fürst der Hölle was erleben,

drücke also auf Speichern + Beenden,.................................. und die Kiste stürzt ab........................................... Bluescreen........................................ Neustart................................... Lade den Spielstand....................................... nichts................. Taskmanager........................... Diablo.exe (keine Rückmeldung).........................................Spiel beendet mit Error  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gott was hab ich geflucht, das verfolgt mich noch heute.

Aber in D2 hat er dafür büßen müssen ^^


----------



## Abrox (10. August 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> " aaahhh fresh meat "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PSX Version:

HMMMMM FRIESCHFLEISH! ^^

Kann mich noch erinnern wie ichs mit Kumpel damals immer auf PSX gezockt habe



Hamstafutter schrieb:


> Jaja.. Diablo 1 für die Playstation.. Da habe ich meinem Vater noch als kleines Kind mit großen Augen zugesehen wie er Diablo auf der Letzten Ebene in diesem Raum besiegt hatte der von Blut überschüttet war.. Herrlich. Aber nun bin ich Diablo 2 Zocker und er meinte immer das er Diablo 2 NIE anfassen wird. Warum nur?



Weil Diablo 1 um längen besser ist als der 2. Teil


----------



## slartibartfass (11. August 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> das schlimmste an d1 war das man nicht rennen konnte sondern nur gemtlich durch die lande zog - ausser im inofiziellen add on wo der monk mt drin war ^^
> trotzdem geiles spiel was ich seinerzeit auf nem p1 100 system gezockt hab - und das mit begeisterung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da war doch auch noch der Barde und andere Nettigkeiten welche man mit einem kleinen Script aufrufen konnte oder ? ^^

Meiner einer hat das seinerzeit mit nem 486 4x100 (AMD) gespielt und es war goil, ruckelfrei mit ner 2MB Graka^^


----------



## the Huntress (11. August 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Weil Diablo 1 um längen besser ist als der 2. Teil



Da will ich aber ein paar Gründe hören.


----------



## Syrics (11. August 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> manche sachen bleiben einem eben auf englisch viel schöner in erinnerung (halls of the blind) -
> und außerdem wären sonst die ganzen "stay-awhile-and-listen"-songs unlustig.
> ...


  /ebenfalls sign^^

stichwort southpark...

achja frage wurde ja beantwortet also und da ich sonst nur spamme:

Diablo I ist nur auf Englisch spielbar!

@ Abrox....ja ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Diablo auf Deutsch spielen kommt fast ner Todsünde gleich ^^


----------



## Erathil (11. August 2008)

"Gelbling der Grüne" *hust* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja englisch war schon um einiges angenehmer, obwohl mir die deutschen Übersetzungen schon den ein oder anderen Lacher beschert haben.


----------



## the-pulse (11. August 2008)

diablo 1, das waren noch zeiten

dadurch hab ich meine englisch kenntnisse aufgebessert, konnte sogar den questtext vom butcher auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und genau das ist der grund, warum das spiel auf englisch ist. den butcher kennt man (oder sollte dies zumidnest tun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e02G8y000WE ) der fleischhauer ist drei straßen weiter in seinem geschäft und verkauft grillbedarf und wurstsemmeln ... und nicht im dritten (oder vierter?) tiefgeschoß in einem raum mit blut überall und menschenteilen, welche von der decke hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (11. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Da will ich aber ein paar Gründe hören.



Bei 3 Klassen hatte man nicht viel mit der Qual der Wahl, was sich auch daraus ergab das man zB auch Zauber mit einem Krieger lernen konnte.

Das Spiel war zudem auch noch richtig knackig schwer. Weiss nicht wie oft ich im Staub gelegen hatte.

Verfluchte Waffen waren auch lustig, einmal angerüsttet mussten die erstmal so stark abnutzen das sie kaputt waren, dann war man frei. Haltbarkeit geht verloren beim Reparieren. Ist auch logischt, weil reparieren ist ja nicht neu schmieden. Ist wie mit einem Auto, man kann es reparieren, aber natürlich geht es mit der Zeit auch in die Binsen. 

Es war schon ein hohes Erfolgserlebnis wenn man nun endlich vor Diablo steht (Ging in Diablo 2 viel zu schnell).
Wenn man dann aber merkt: Oh gott der haut mich um. Als er endlich gelegen hat waren wir noch wie bekloppt am tanzen.

Ich setz hier mal nen Schlussstrich un seh mal nach wo mein Diablo liegt.


----------



## the Huntress (12. August 2008)

Das hört sich gut an. Ich habe noch irgendwo eine Schachtel ,,Blizzard Classics" oder so ähnlich liegen wo das noch bei ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke.

Habe es bisher nie angefasst, da ich die Assasinen Klasse aus dem Addon des Nachfolgers immer sehr gern gespielt habe.


----------



## Barius (26. August 2008)

Am besten war Hellfire.
Bruder+ Me sind nichtmal mitgekommen wie schnell der spricht XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U59_BasPW00

Bruder hats mal vor jahren gekauft und hats gezockt. Muss es mal auch durchzocken.

Hab ne Zeitlang in Bnet gezockt (D1)

Bis auf 2 punkten
(Wenn man stirbt das ALLE items am bodenliegen und jeder nehmen kann -.- (gabs sehr viele Assis.. rumgeportet TP gemacht und man geht rein zack tot -.-)
Dann gabs noch die Dupe welle :/ kann man ganz einfach dupen die Sachen.)

Aber sonst ist das Spiel nice. Vorallem im Bnet wenn man zu 2-3 spielt! (PRIVAT!)


----------



## Shaxul (12. Januar 2009)

Servus allerseits!
Ich hab ne Frage bezgl. Diablo 1 - poste das mal hier, auch wenn der Thread schon was älter ist. Hoffe dass mir wer weiterhelfen kann.

Und zwar besitze ich einen Battle.net-Account, den ich in Diablo 2 erstellt habe.
Nun wollte ich auch Diablo 1 mal im Battle.net spielen. Allerdings schaut dass da so aus, als müsste ich für jeden D1-Char einen extra Account erstellen.
Hätte halt gerne alles auf einem Account (man konnte ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, seinen D2 account auch für Starcraft und Warcraft3 benutzen).

Evtl. gibt es hier im Forum einige Diablo-Veteranen, die mir da weiterhelfen können.

mfg, Shaxul


----------



## Zukurio (20. Januar 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> D1 gabs nur auf englisch.


es gibt eine PlayStation 1 Version, die war auf Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukurio (20. Januar 2009)

oh mann  zocken noch welche D1 ???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (20. Januar 2009)

Zukurio schrieb:


> oh mann  zocken noch welche D1 ????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, wieso nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (21. Januar 2009)

Obwohl man über die deutsche Übersetzung immer ordentlich schmunzeln konnte. Bei D2Lod gabs nen Rar item "Latte des Todes" ^^


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2009)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> " aaahhh fresh meat "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab da immer "aaahhh fresh mint!" verstanden in Anlehung an die Mentos-Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alien123 (21. Januar 2009)

ja diablo 1! : D
Damals hatte ich mir schon n "Paladin" gemacht ^^. man hatte ja keinen festen Skill Baum wie in diablo 2 sondern man konnte mit jedem char alles machen. nur die anfangswerte unterschieden sich und die rüstung die man tragen konnte (glaub ich). ich hatte als ich das spiel mitn krieger durchspielte soviele magie bücher gefunden, dass ich entschloss meine intelligenz oder intellekt (weiss nicht mehr genau was es war) zu steigern, sodass ich die bücher lernen konnte und feuerbälle mit ihm casten konnte. und ich weiss noch wie mir diablo meine erste rüstung im kampf zerfetzt hat und ich mich noch umziehen musste :>.


----------



## Donmo (22. Januar 2009)

Barbossâ-Gorgonnash schrieb:


> Obwohl man über die deutsche Übersetzung immer ordentlich schmunzeln konnte. Bei D2Lod gabs nen Rar item "Latte des Todes" ^^


Ja, einige Itemnamen waren schon geil. Kälteraubauge zum Beispiel.
Aber auch die Sprachausgabe war teilweise lustig. Zauberin: "Dieser Ort macht mich frösteln." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (12. Februar 2009)

the schrieb:


> Da will ich aber ein paar Gründe hören.



1. Tränke wirken sofort.
2. Düsterere Atmosphäre (Kloster statt Wüste und Dschungel)
3. Zum Erscheinungsdatum absolut zeitgemäße Grafik
4. Keine Skilltrees mit x-Möglichkeiten sondern eben nur die Punktevergabe auf Strength, Dexterity, etc. (D2 hat mich anfangs vollkommen überfordert und genervt)
5. Zauber durch Büchern lernen
6. Interessantere End/Zwischengegner
7. keine 100 Abstufungen von Gegenständen. Es gab "Normal", "Magisch" und "Unique". Und das war auch vollkommen ausreichend.
8. Keinerlei Längen und künstlich erzeugte Verzögerungen im Spiel
9. Freies Speichern

Das sollte reichen. Klar, ich spiele heute auch WoW, das viele Sachen wie Skilltree und ähnliches übernommen hat. Aber schöner und vor allem einfacher fand ich in dieser Hinsicht schon immer Diablo 1.
Diablo 2 ist IMO seit WOW vollkommen überflüssig. Diablo 1 spiele ich, natürlich auf Englisch, auch heute immer mal wieder durch.


----------



## Davatar (16. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn ich D2 vermutlich wesentlich länger gespielt hab als D1 (wobei ich beides recht lange und intensiv gespielt hab) hat mich D1 im Vergleich zu D2 auch wesentlich stärker "umgehauen". Es war einfach alles düsterer und passender zu der "bösen" Atmosphäre.
Aber kleine Korrektur: Sofort wirkende Tränke gabs in D2 auch, nur wurden die irgendwann überpatcht. Mühsam war auch dass man recht lange in D2 keine Manatränke kaufen konnte.


----------



## Kiryo (16. Februar 2009)

I can see what you see not
visions milky, then eyes rot
when you turn, they will be gone
whispering their hidden song
then you see what cannot be
shadows move where light should be
out of darkness, out of mind
cast down into the halls of the blind

DAS is meine allerbeste erinnerung an d1 und das einzige gedicht das ich mir je gemerkt hab, und dann seit ichs zum ersten mal gezockt hab, als es grad rauskam
auf deutsch machts kaum spass und die atmo geht voll flöten


----------



## Sh@dow-LEH (16. Februar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Weil Diablo 1 um längen besser ist als der 2. Teil




/sign


----------



## DerBuuhmann (21. Februar 2009)

Hier muss ich mal wiedersprechen.... Ich find D2 wirklich 10mal so gut wie Diablo 1 (keine Übertreibung) obwohl D1 auch gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Mich hats eher genervt das es nur 3 Klassen gab und ich kam da nie so in die GEMETZEL-BlUTRAUSCH Stimmung wie bei Diablo 2 mit nem Barbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz wichtig: Es waren viel weniger Videos als beim 2.Teil und auch ein bisschen zu wenig abwechslung bei den Gegnern. Nur das (zumindest für mich) Diablo 2 zeimlich schnell durchgespielt war fand ich blöd. (Also von der Story her, ich hab nicht alles noch 10mal auf der höchsten Spielstufe nochmal durchgekaut oder alle Bosse 100mal am Tag gelegt). 
Diablo 2 hatte auch irgendwie mehr Story und man hatte immer ein Ziel vor Augen. Meine Einstellung ist vielleicht so, da ich Diablo 1 erst nach dem 2.Teil gespielt hab, weil mich die Story interessiert hat und weil ich Diablo 2 auf englisch gezockt hab ohne sinnlose Übersetzungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

